# ECB rate history



## Brendan Burgess (4 Aug 2015)

*Source and note:*

Source: www.ecb.int.

As per the ECB table, on their website, the ECB decide on 3 different types of interest rates. For tracker mortgages, the relevant ECB interest rate is the ECB 'refinancing' rate. The ECB 'refinancing' rate is sometimes a 'fixed tender' rate or a 'variable tender' rate. This sub-classification does not matter for tracker mortgages. Hence, one only needs to look at the 'refinancing' rate.


----------



## Bronte (4 Aug 2015)

So BB those rates are different to the ones Joe posted yesterday, but these are the correct ones ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Aug 2015)

They seem to me to be the same as these ones: 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/ptsb-why-did-you-break-your-fixed-rate.195132/#post-1439871


----------



## Bronte (4 Aug 2015)

Apologies I just remembered Joe had a rate above 4% and it's not on your table, but that's because he went back to 2005.


----------

